# Stihl 026 vs. 026 Pro



## morgaj1 (Oct 25, 2010)

In researching this, I am getting conflicting answers. What is the difference between the standard 026 and the 026 Pro. Some say the Pro has an adjustable oiler. Others say the Pro makes more power.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2010)

They are identical except for a decomp and adjustable oil. The engine's are identical.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 25, 2010)

actually i've read on here that there are like 5 or 6 differences but the big ones are the oiler and decomp.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 25, 2010)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> actually i've read on here that there are like 5 or 6 differences but the big ones are the oiler and decomp.



Yes, to go along with what Brad said. The engines are the same, some other parts like plastics vary from saw to saw. I had a list compiled somewhere, can't put my hands on it...:bang:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 25, 2010)

Decomp valve and adjustable oiler are the differences. Pro has them, non-pro don't. 

I have the non-pro version of the 026, even though I've billed over $7,000 so far in October for chainsaw work. Man, I could have billed a LOT more with the pro version. When will I ever learn? :bang:


----------



## morgaj1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am looking at either a new MS260 or a rebuilt 026 PRO. I can get the rebuilt 026 Pro for about $350 vs. $519 for the MS260. Which one would you guys choose?


----------



## bigredd (Oct 26, 2010)

morgaj1 said:


> I am looking at either a new MS260 or a rebuilt 026 PRO. I can get the rebuilt 026 Pro for about $350 vs. $519 for the MS260. Which one would you guys choose?



That seems high for an MS260. Have several dealers here selling them for $469. I just sold my 260 on CL for $350 before the 261 starts arriving on shelves. Used prices on 260's could drop if the 261 is a hit.


----------



## adkranger (Oct 26, 2010)

morgaj1 said:


> I am looking at either a new MS260 or a rebuilt 026 PRO. I can get the rebuilt 026 Pro for about $350 vs. $519 for the MS260. Which one would you guys choose?



I don't know how to recommend a path here, not really equal choices IMO. If you want new, w/warranty and have the coin, go new. If you're favoring saving coin and going used, that seems a bit high for an 026 vintage Stihl(vs MS260). Who did the rebuild? Shop or shade-tree tech? Not saying a near perfect 026 Pro isn't worth 350 to the right person, if set up right it will be cutting wood as well as any new saw for many years. Dunno, final choice is yours.......


----------



## brages (Oct 26, 2010)

morgaj1 said:


> I am looking at either a new MS260 or a rebuilt 026 PRO. I can get the rebuilt 026 Pro for about $350 vs. $519 for the MS260. Which one would you guys choose?



How do you feel about flippy caps? :spam:


I would find a decent 026 non-pro, IMO. Should be able to find a nice runner for $200 or so.

026 = 3.5 hp
260 = 3.2 hp

Adjustable oiler and of course decomp are not needed on these saws. One bad thing about the 026, though, is that the oiler runs at idle...


----------



## morgaj1 (Oct 26, 2010)

bigredd said:


> That seems high for an MS260. Have several dealers here selling them for $469. I just sold my 260 on CL for $350 before the 261 starts arriving on shelves. Used prices on 260's could drop if the 261 is a hit.



I agree, but we only have one Stihl dealer and he won't budge of MSRP for anything  I think I am going to go the 026 route, but not the one for $350. I would love to find one in good shape from a member here. I am looking for a good saw to cut firewood with. I would love to have a 361, but don't have the $$$ for that. It's amazing how a new baby will put the brakes on CAD


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 26, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Decomp valve and adjustable oiler are the differences. Pro has them, non-pro don't.
> 
> I have the non-pro version of the 026, even though I've billed over $7,000 so far in October for chainsaw work. Man, I could have billed a LOT more with the pro version. When will I ever learn? :bang:



You robbing banks with yours Stihly? $7k :jawdrop:


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 26, 2010)

morgaj1 said:


> I agree, but we only have one Stihl dealer and he won't budge of MSRP for anything  I think I am going to go the 026 route, but not the one for $350. I would love to find one in good shape from a member here. I am looking for a good saw to cut firewood with. I would love to have a 361, but don't have the $$$ for that. It's amazing how a new baby will put the brakes on CAD



Mine is being finnicky right now (carb) or else I'd offer it to you. It's been documented before by Brad I believe.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 26, 2010)

Now, the MS260 does have a *slightly *larger engine than the 026. They have 44.7mm and 44mm bores respectively.


----------



## morgaj1 (Oct 26, 2010)

What years were the 026's made?


----------



## brages (Oct 26, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Now, the MS260 does have a *slightly *larger engine than the 026. They have 44.7mm and 44mm bores respectively.



Bigger engine, less power? Did Stihl hire some laid-off GM engineers? 


I'm guessing the displacement bump was to (partially) compensate for milder EPA-friendly porting...? :monkey:


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 26, 2010)

brages said:


> Bigger engine, less power? Did Stihl hire some laid-off GM engineers?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the displacement bump was to (partially) compensate for milder EPA-friendly porting...? :monkey:



026 had 3 holes in the muffler cover......260 only has 1. Easily rectified with a drill bit though.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 26, 2010)

brages said:


> How do you feel about flippy caps? :spam:
> 
> 
> I would find a decent 026 non-pro, IMO. Should be able to find a nice runner for $200 or so.
> ...



Valid points - but I am not sure that _all_ the non-adjustable oilers pumps oil at idle - there was a thread on here about it in 2005 or so, that left some doubt.....

Those saws have been made for a long time, and there naturally has been several changes that was not related to the 026 to 260 change. In fact, the power change wasn't either - it happened a bit later.......


----------



## brages (Oct 26, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Valid points - but I am not sure that _all_ the non-adjustable oilers pumps oil at idle - there was a thread on here about it in 2005 or so, that left some doubt.....
> 
> Those saws have been made for a long time, and there naturally has been several changes that was not related to the 026 to 260 change.



Also, I cannot confidently say that the adjustable 026's do not oil at idle. I just know my 026 does.

I have a lot of confusion about all the changes that have occurred to the 026/260 through the years! I need to beg for the IPL's and study up!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 26, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Now, the MS260 does have a *slightly *larger engine than the 026. They have 44.7mm and 44mm bores respectively.



Early MS260s had the smaller engine, and the same power rating as the 026 - in fact they still have that power rating outside the US, but from the larger bore engine by now.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 26, 2010)

brages said:


> Bigger engine, less power? Did Stihl hire some laid-off GM engineers?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the displacement bump was to (partially) compensate for milder EPA-friendly porting...? :monkey:



The power loss was likely due to the restricted muffler. Open it up and you'll get that power back.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 27, 2010)

i gotta get better with these searches, i coulda posted this a few days ago. as per Lakeside53-


If we're talking 026, NOT 260, there are other differences :

Mentioned : Decomp valve (nice if you're up a tree); Adjustable oiler, but not just adjustable, it ONLY oils when the chain is running. a very big plus is you leave the saw idling a lot.

Other: 
Compensating carb, match air filter for carb, different clutch drum (wider mainly to drive the adjustable oiler, but dissipates heat better) 

and, I believe the molded plastic handle first came out with the Pro but was on all 026 models after that time. 
__________________


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 27, 2010)

My 026 had an adj oiler but no comp release,not sure if the cyl was the original cause i got it used.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 28, 2010)

i've read reports on this site where some 026's came with the adjustable oiler and even a cylinder with a blocked decomp hole. Stihl must have used whatever was on hand at times i guess.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 31, 2010)

Not entirely on topic but can a standard 026 be converted to Pro style oiling system? Neighbor gave me a running 026 because "It didn't cut well anymore." Replaced the blued bar / burned loop with a new bar/loop/drive hub and tuned the carb. He's impressed it runs that well again. I just wish I could make it quit pumping oil while it's idle and turn up the delivery just a tad while running. 

Has this type of conversion been done before and is it feasible? Would I do better just to sell this one and buy another saw with the adjustable oiling system already installed?


----------



## nmurph (Dec 31, 2010)

choice number two, but what it really sounds like is that your neighbor needs to be taught about chain maintenance.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 31, 2010)

Figured that was the case but asking wouldn't hurt. After cleaning out the oiling tank it does oil better than it did. Don't know what bar oil he was using but it looked like cold molasses coming out. I know why he burned up the bar.


Sad thing is he had over 20 loops hanging on the wall from this saw he'd acquired over 15 years. He kept taking them to the local mower shop that would sharpen the cutters but NEVER touched a raker! He mentioned after a chain was sharpened once or twice it just never cut right again. I grabbed my files and showed him you lower the rakers to .025" and it will cut again. That's when he gave me the saw and went and bought a new 260. I just need him to keep buying equipment and giving me his 'junk'.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 31, 2010)

i have a non-pro 0260 running a 20" bar with 3/8" chain. i have never felt like it needed more oil. i think you hit the problem with the old oil. wash the tank with diesel and let it sit for a little while, if you are still having problems.


----------



## macs woodshop (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't suppose the 026 plain jane has a tapped and plugged hole in order to simply install an compression release, do they? I have seen other cylinders, for example 360pro which may come with an optional plugged hole. Remove and replace with comp release if desired. That maybe was on aftermarket type parts, but still, pretty sure I have seen it.
Would drilling and tapping a hole be completely out of the question? reasonably speaking.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 14, 2020)

It would be less expensive to replace the cylinder with a Meteor unit that has a threaded hole for a decomp valve.
I have a several 026 saws and think a decomp on a 50cc saw is a sales fodder, rather than actual need.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 14, 2020)

macs woodshop said:


> I don't suppose the 026 plain jane has a tapped and plugged hole in order to simply install an compression release, do they? I have seen other cylinders, for example 360pro which may come with an optional plugged hole. Remove and replace with comp release if desired. That maybe was on aftermarket type parts, but still, pretty sure I have seen it.
> Would drilling and tapping a hole be completely out of the question? reasonably speaking.


If the cylinder had the molded in boss on the cylinder head for the compression release then it would be easy enough but if not then it would require more expensive machining to remove cooling fins and provide a flat area to drill and tap for a compression release.


----------

